# Gnawing, "hollow" feeling in stomach



## Guest

Hello allI have reading this board for awhile but am new to posting.I was diagnosed with IBS last April after having upper GI/small bowel follow-through and a flex. sig. I have had stomach troubles my entire life (I am 31) but things really seemed to get bad last March...I had a week or so of VERY bad diarrhea, intestinal cramping, and a weird sensation in my stomach I've never had before in my life. The closest I can compare it to is how you feel when you get very, very hungry and your stomach feels 'hollow' and gnawing. Not really a burning sensation. It went away after awhile. Anyway, after I had whatever it was last March, I had the tests run and all came back OK. But last August, this hollow, gnawing sensation has come back almost constantly. The only time it seems to lessen is when I first wake up in the morning. Then after being up awhile, it starts in and gets progressively worse all day. Eating doesn't do anything - I've tried various foods, but to no avail.Has anyone else had this feeling in their stomach? And if so, did you find out what caused it? And how to make it STOP?? I have an appointment with a GI on Monday, but I am kind of worried about this. I also have frequent nausea, lots of gas, loose BMs, and bad intestinal cramping a lot of the time. Also anal fissures. Fun, fun.Thanks for reading my post and for all the great information on this board. I'm really glad you all are here. StephaniePS - I need some hands to hold next week as well...I have had anal fissure problems for YEARS and am desperate and am going to have surgery. I have an appointment at the Mayo Clinic and I found out the doctor I'm seeing wants to do ANOTHER flex. sig. that day and I'm really scared. It tooks me literally years to agree to the one I had last spring, and they doped me up for that one because of my horrible nerves. This guy won't do that, but I'm desperate for help on this fissure thing so I know I'll have to go through with the sigmoidoscopy if I want him to help me. I HATE THIS IBS!!!!!!


----------



## maggiew

Boy oh boy. See if he will order an upper abdominal ultrasound. ANd plan for an upper endoscopy with the lower one. That will gaurantee sedation! I had the same symptoms, with what felt like liver pain. Turned out to be a duodenal ulcer. Feels MUCH better now that I am treating it. As for the fissure surgery. How the heck have you held off that long. EEKS, second flare up sold me on the surgery, and well, the first few weeks after were rough, but I am SO glad I did it. No regrets at all. Good luck with it.------------------Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS!


----------



## Guest

Hi maggiewThanks for responding to my post - I was figuring that I'd end up having an upper endoscopy because of this stomach thing. Yuck. I'm glad your ulcer is feeling better now. I have been avoiding the fissure surgery because I am a chicken, but I can't stand it anymore. Worrying about that fissure is causing me eating problems now, and I just can't handle it anymore, what with taht and the IBS. I'm glad to hear your surgery helped - have you ever had a recurrance of fissure(s) since it? How long did the surgery itself take? Was it very painful immediately after? I'll be in another city to have it done (so I can have a colorectal guy do the surgery...) and I'm not looking forward to the ride back home, which is 4 hours long.Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Guest

I'll second that. I have the same kind of yucky feeling in my stomach and it's due to my ulcers (which I've had for 10+ years). When it rains, it pours, you know. All this on top of our IBS, aren't we lucky?








Good luck and keep us informed!------------------~If I'm gonna go down, I'm gonna do it with style ... and you won't see me surrender~[This message has been edited by Ladienyte (edited 11-13-1999).]


----------



## catherine

I get the same feelings when the IBS flairs up really bad including really bad nausea. Can hardly eat at all. Was tested for ulcers this summer. Came out negative.I've found that taking the antispasmodics really help settle this down. I take Bentyl but after about two weeks have to quit because of wierd eye problems. But that seems to be long enough to settle everything down for awhile.


----------



## Guest

Hi MNSteff,I know that gnawing stomach feeling very well. In the years before I was diagnosed with GERD(acid reflux) and IBS, I always thought it was my low blood sugar causing that feeling because if I ate, it would go away. Then, after the GERD/IBS, I started taking Gaviscon for acid, and guess what? The gnawing feeling went away when I took the Gaviscon when I had the feeling! Now I read this post and see others have it because of IBS! Maybe it has been the IBS all along??? I do know that it is the IBS that brings on my nausea. I too think it is a good idea for you to schedule an endoscopy. Sometimes these things are all inter-related and then you would sure know what shape everything is in. Plus the best part would be that they would put you to sleep for the endoscopy, so why not do a colonoscopy, which is going to tell you more anyway.By the by, what causes a fissure?


----------



## Guest

I also get that gnawing pain, but only once in awhile. Sometimes taking Rolaids has helped me for short-term relief, but nothing makes it completely go away until it stops by itself. My doctor told me it was from my "spastic colon." Oddly, it usually happens when my bowels are calm, without D.


----------



## Guest

yes I know that hungry gnawing feeling pain in upper stomach. I get shaky and nauseous when it happens. I've had upper GI and gallbladder tests but nothing other than hernia and small diverticula. Eating helps a bit but I notice if I do yard work and things where I'm pulling on my stomach (like pulling water hose or raking) that it bother more. I'm really thinking ulcer but it's never turned up. I do take pepcid twice a day but does not really help much. My husband and I are going to drive/camp to Texas next week for two weeks to visit daughter and I sure hope I don't feel too bad then. Maybe when I get back I'll see doctor about this as it happens quite often. I get so sick of seeing doctors. Although a colonscopy I had two years ago turned up 3 polyps which were removed. Complications three weeks later but that's another story. Anyway I also thought that the gnawing might be my low blood sugar but have tested it often and most times it is fine. Does make me feel really bad when it happens and I sure can sure understand what you are feeling. I'd be interested as to what they come up with for you. Hope everything turns out ok. Let us know.


----------



## Guest

Hey wow! I thought it was just me with this hollow feeling in my gut! Finding out all of you fellow IBS suffers have it too is so comforting. Mine usually goes away when I eat a small snack or meal...so I always thought it was related to low blood sugar, but when I get my blood work done each year, it is always within normal limits. Go figure!


----------



## Guest

Hi everyoneI want to say thanks to everybody who answered my post. It is so good to know I am not alone in this, although I am sorry to know others have to go through this rotten problem, too. This 'hollow' feeling in my stomach makes no sense to me. It just hits me out of the blue when it happens. And even if I eat, it doesn't go away. The only time it's gone is immediately after I wake up. Then, it will stop altogether for a week or so, then wham! It's back. I had some bloodwork done about 2 weeks ago and that all came back within normal limits. So now off to the GI doc again on Monday, and then the colorectal guy on Friday to hopefully take care of this fissure. When I see the GI guy on Mon., I am going to pretty much ask for an upper endoscopy...there were no ulcers or anything found when I had my upper GI, but I'm really worried about what's causing this.IBSer -- the anal fissure is supposedly from straining from dry, hard stools, but I have had this fissure problem for going on 15 years, and no matter how much fiber I eat or how soft I keep the stool, I seem to 'tear' down there. The doctors can't really give me a good answer. It's very upsetting (and painful). I feel like I'm too small for a normal bowel movement to come out or something - I'm really hoping the surgeon on Friday will be able to help me, although I'm not thrilled about having to have another flex. sig...but as a few of you suggested, I'm going to call ahead and ask him if he could just do a colonoscopy -- I feel I could benefit from the knowledge of what's going on (the GI doc I saw last spring was a JERK and pretty much blew me off after my flex. sig and the IBS diagnoses, and sometimes I wonder if he missed something, what with all the stomach/bowel trouble I still have). Anyway, I figure if a Mayo clinic doctor says it's 'just IBS', I can feel a little more comfortable with the diagnoses. So much to deal with...sigh.Wow -- I didn't mean to ramble so much. Thank you all for listening. It's SO GOOD to find others to talk to about this. My family is very understanding, but I know they get tired of hearing about my bowels!!Thank you again for all of your good advice and suggestions, and I am so glad I found this board. I hope everybody is having a good weekend.I'll let everybody know what the doctor says on Monday about this gnawing feeling.Be well, everybody, and thank you all again very much.


----------



## Guest

I get that feeling all the time too and I thought it was just my low blood sugar because mine goes away when I eat. Mine's worse in the morning though..especially if I don't get enough sleep. It's amazing what you learn in this place!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

I too get that hollow empty gnawing feeling. When I get it I'm usually in for a bad bout of pain in my lower left gut followed by D. As a matter of fact I had that feeling late Thursday night. Friday was a miserable day.If you do get a diagnosis, other than IBS, please share it with us.J*


----------



## Guest

Hi again. Was so anxious to answer about my gnawing gut that I forgot about fissure. Had one many years ago after my daughter was born.Doctor said it is a tear in the colon/anal area from pressure. Gave me prescription suppositories and eventually it got better. Took a long time though and I remember having intense pain from it like a knife going up my colon. Good luck with all your tests.


----------



## Guest

See my post of November 4. The constant discomfort in my stomach that I refer to is possibly the same as you describe. In my post I describe how this was cured for me.


----------



## JeanG

I had that gnawing feeling several months ago before the latest IBS problems started up. I thought I was hungry, but after a while I realized I was eating every 2 hours and it still hurt.I'm actually just at the beginning of my testing. Had a sig done and am going for a barium enema on Wednesday. I did mention the gnawing feeling to my doctor so maybe they will test me for that. I don't have it now, though.Let us know if you find out what it is. I'm really sorry about the other problems you're having, and I hope everything turns out well for you. Jean G------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest

i get that feeling too. good luck and hope it all turns out ok!


----------



## Guest

Steph,Do let us know what they find out.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## stinky too

I get that hollow feeling after drinking diet coke with nutra sweet. I feel ravenous no matter how much I eat. But maybe that isn't the hollow feeling you all are talkin about.------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..


----------



## Guest

Since Nutrasweet has been mentioned, wonder if there is any connection to that horrible gnawing hungry feeling? I use Nutrasweet too. My husband is a diabetic so I use that instead of keeping sugar around, but it could be part of the problem. Anybody else using artificial sweeteners?


----------



## JeanG

Hi Evenlou:I have used sweetners for years and just this past week have switched to Stevia, which is supposed to be an herb sweetner. It's also much more expensive.It's too soon for me to notice much of a difference since I've had other problems this past week which caused D over the weekend (like severe stress due to my internet connection being down for 5 days!). Now I'm getting ready for the Barium enema tomorrow so nothing is normal.I'll try to track my reactions more carefully after tomorrow.In the meantime, has anyone else tried this and noticed a difference? Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest

JeanG,I'd like to try the Stevia. Would I find it at the GNC?


----------



## OldJamaica

First post here.Hi everyone









I was diagnosed with a hiatus hernia a few years back after havinga "barium meal". Not sure if it was caused by straining my stomach during cycling , or too much time hunched over a computer desk because of my bad eyesight though....

When it flares up , I look 2 months pregnant , even though i'm a man. I also get random palpitations , and would also get thse flutters sometimes when I take a deep breath.

I thought I had it pretty much under control by cutting out fatty things and acidic things. My wife has IBS and she comes home from her job sometimes looking 9 months pregnant , so we have really altered our diet.

For the last few weeks however , I've been having this horrible hollow feeling of hunger just like you all described , and I read about an hour ago that an over-production of acid mimics hunger........sooo , I took 2 gaviscon chewable tablets and the hollow feeling has gone 90%.

My breathing has changed too. I've had asthma for about 30 years , and smoked almost as long as that , but quit for 2 years , then went onto the electronic cigarettes , which didnt quite scratch the itch , so now smoking a mixture of those and rolling tobacco with menthol filter tips.

After 30 years I understand the asthma , but the breathing difficulties I've had for the last month or so don't feel connected to it , because I dont have a noticeable wheeze. I also feel sometimes like i'm breathing through a straw.

This makes me anxious and I take muscle relaxant pills ( diazepam 2mg ) to relax my shoulders and upper back which get tight and a bit shaky.

Its all relatively new to me , apart from the asthma , and its all very disconcerting , but its nice to know I'm not the only one battling this.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Welcome.

I don't mean to scare you and this may be completely unrelated, but I experienced this hollow feeling in my stomach and it turned out to be something far more serious. You mentioned random palpitations which may suggest that you should see a doctor. Have them do an ECG to rule out that this isn't heart related. Go to your emergency department if you feel any tightness in your chest or it feels like someone has parked a truck on your chest. Again, this may be unrelated, but I thought I should mention it.


----------



## KE1988

Hi. I am writing to get in touch with MNsteff. Did you ever find out what was wrong? I am going through exactly the same thing and could really use your help. Thank you!


----------



## Cranberrykin

I,too, have the same knawing feeling in my stomach which comes on for no particular reason and goes away too and the whole thing started for me in 2009. At that time I was diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorder and major depression. When I went on an antidepressant it did help with the whole stomach feeling I had and I attributed it to anxiety. I also have IBS alternating. But I have continued to have the stomach issues even though I don't feel like I'm depressed or anxious throughout the last couple of years and I would like to know what's going on. I would like to find out what was the the answer that and MNSteff received. I have had a endoscopy and a colonoscopy because I have a history of diverticulitis and with the stomach issues everything came back normal and the doctor also tested me for lactose and gluten intolerance which was also negative. Now I don't know what is causing this whole thing with my stomach. This feeling that I have in my stomach which is a gnawing, hollow, and empty, very very hungry feeling all the time. It doesn't matter whether I eat or not the feeling remains it's a relatively new symptom for me. Before..... my IBS symptoms stayed basically in my bowels....upper and lower intestine. So please I would be very interested to find out what she or he found out about their condition. Thank you!


----------



## Kevkev

Did anyone every figure out what the cause of the hollow and constant hunger?


----------



## mhender24

I don't have the answer for the "hollow" feeling but I have been experiencing it for several years now. It seems like a fairly common symptom among IBS sufferers. Never hurts to get it checked out. I had both an upper GI scope and a colonoscopy, because of nocturnal symptoms, both turned up nothing.


----------



## bushja1

I get that all the time. Feels like my intestines are twisting. It is like hunger pangs but eating doesn't seem to help. I also get a lot of noise with it. Stomach growling.


----------



## Ihahims2021

I struggled with this hollow feeling for a few years....went through all kinds of tests. It was absolutely miserable. 

I finally found something that works. Anytime I feel the hollow feeling, I eat a few metamucil crackers with tea OR I drink hot water with ground flax seed, a bit of lemon, and honey. Something about the psyllium and the flax produces a costing that soothes my stomach. 

It feels counterintuitive but read the book Cure Constipation Now: A Doctor's Fiber Therapy to Cleanse and Heal: Jones, Wes: 9780425227558: Amazon.com: Books

Even if you think the hollowness has zero to do with constipation, this book helped me so much.


----------

